# Crankshaft Cottage, Lincolnshire - March 2013



## shatners (Mar 16, 2013)

First of three fairly successful Lincolnshire explores in one day considering I was on my own and it was throwing it down with rain. 

It was a bit of a mad dash around as it always is when I'm solo.. my imagination tends to go into overdrive but a really lovely old place with lots of little bits and bobs to look through.

I dont have much in the way of history sorry, seems it was an old tavern quite some time back, converted to residential and used as the home of the adjacent farm food shop which is on the same site.

Thanks for looking 











































































































​


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice mate il have to take a look it my be close to me thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 16, 2013)

Cracking stuff


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 16, 2013)

The processing style really suites the place.

I know what you mean about solo explores - the things my brain imagines...unbelievable!

Looking forward to see what else you got up to


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 16, 2013)

nice take on the place and nice shots.

I missed the razor. I enjoyed this place


----------



## sonyes (Mar 16, 2013)

That's just beautifully shot! Excellent images, and the tonal processing is spot on!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like a CB rig in 13,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 16, 2013)

nicely done Shatners
The silver jubilee was a fair few years ago now


----------



## skankypants (Mar 16, 2013)

Top job Mr S!..great shots,,cheers...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome shots as always mate! By far the best shots ive seen of the place


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 16, 2013)

That is top notch amazing images


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 17, 2013)

wow, wow and wow again!!! amazing report, amazing find, amazing photos.....thanks for sharing, think i'll have a 3rd look they were so damn good!!


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 17, 2013)

Gorgeous shots.


----------



## nelly (Mar 17, 2013)

Excellent stuff


----------



## HughieD (Mar 17, 2013)

As always, superb..processing really suits the subject matter.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 17, 2013)

Great report and ace piks , it is a nice splore this one with lots to see


----------



## mookster (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome, nice to see an untouched place


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 17, 2013)

*Crackin stuff as always!!*


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, looks like you spent an age in there! Love the photos, any one of them would make a superb print!


----------



## shatners (Mar 17, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, looks like you spent an age in there! Love the photos, any one of them would make a superb print!



Cheers mate, it was genuinely a 20 minute mad dash, always is when Im on my own... still at least being solo meant I got to spend a little quality time with the lingerie section of the 1989 Littlewood catalogue which had a very erotic support pants section


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 17, 2013)

mookster said:


> Awesome, nice to see an untouched place



far from it mate - between my two visits, which were only a fortnight apart, the locco from the train set had gone and I believe since my last visiti more stuff has allegedly gone


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 17, 2013)

lovely shots, great place


----------



## shatners (Mar 20, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> far from it mate - between my two visits, which were only a fortnight apart, the locco from the train set had gone and I believe since my last visiti more stuff has allegedly gone



Yeah, does seem to be a few bits missing, but on a positive more someone has dismantled an entire Landrover Defender and spread it around the house


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Classic set mate


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 20, 2013)

That floats my boat for sure. Very well shot bud


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 21, 2013)

Loving those pictures, felt like I had gone back in time, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## peroxidetim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice use of the sephia colours!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 27, 2013)

What an intriguing little place! Sloan's Linament hey... wow... blast from the past that.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice collection of Artifacts, maybe a few more shots of the actual building? just to put it all in context? but yes, some quality Photography, well done!


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 27, 2013)

Great series well done


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice shots there! Its a nice little mooch is this


----------



## Pen15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Stunning set !!!

Love the processing shatners


----------

